# 2011 Roubaix Comp compact



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Went to the LBS and saw a 2011 Roubaix Comp compact with 105 group set for $1999. Talked to the staff for a while and did a test ride. I've never bought and ridden Specialized bikes befor, but I felt very comfortable as I'm 5'10" and the bike size is M (54cm). 

I'm sure Specialized makes great bikes but still want to know any pros and cons about this bike. 

Thank you .


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't give you any pros or cons at this point, but I just bought a leftover 2011 roubiax comp...have not ridden it yet...it's going to be a long winter!:thumbsup:


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Very nice bike and that is a great price.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 2010 Comp Compact. I bought it to have something to ride when the mountain bike trails were too wet or didn't have time to travel to a trail (I have great road riding out my door). The road thing grew on me and now it's a 50/50 toss up between the road and mountain. 

But that's not what you asked about. The Roubaix is comfortable and smooth. I feel like I can ride it forever. Being somewhat older (50), the relaxed fit is good for me and my back. If racing or keeping insanely fast paces is high on your list, then I would test ride some other bikes to see if they are a good fit for you. 

If you do a search on this forum, you won't find many, if any, bad reviews of the Roubaix.


----------



## Rollingeezer (Oct 20, 2012)

I enjoyed reading your post as I too am an older rider...59. I am currently recovering from my second knee replacement, and already have an artificial shoulder. This spring (march 30) I had a mild heart attack, and weighed in at over 290 pounds ( hmmm, wonder why I had a heart attack?). 

As soon as I was released from the heart issue, I began a diet, and bought a Trek 7300 comfort hybrid, and started out riding about a mile a day. The last ride I took before my knee replacement (about a month ago) was my longest at 19.8 miles...nothing for most of you guys, but a huge milestone for me. I weigh 218 pounds as of this morning and feel like a new man. 

I'm now a hopeless bicycle addict and crave piling on miles next season, as soon as my new knee will take it. This is why I bought my new Roubiax comp. Just looking at it every day gives me incentive to religiously do my rehab exercises, and stay committed to my weight loss during the rehab period until I can start to ride again. I was concerned that maybe I bit off a little more than I could chew buying this style bike at my age, but now I'm reading of more and more people close to my age riding and enjoying this bike. So in short, if you guys can do it, I can. 

If there are others of my age and condition also ride this bike, I'd like to hear your story.
:thumbsup:


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations on the weight loss and good luck on the recovery. I started biking 4 years agon when I discovered I had Type 2 Diabetes. Diet and exercise is the key to controlling it and I have been off all medications for almost 3 years. 

You're definately not too old. I frequently run into an Ex-President and his posse of Secret Service on our local mountain bike trails. He's in great shape and older than both of us. So you've definately not bitten off too much. 

Keep it up and send me an update on your progress.


----------

